# Do you agree with this photo?



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I think he's spot on.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Act like a man get treated as such


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

My nose is made from the same material as a woman's. Swing for me and expect one back.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

I would agree with this but it's difficult because we're fighting nature as the protectors to do it. You'll always lose the moral battle as well.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep. Hit a man, get hit like a man. Too many women get free with their slaps.

(I hate domestic violence of any form, before I get jumped on).


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Not even with ur penis?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Kitson said:


> I would agree with this but it's difficult because we're fighting nature as the protectors to do it. You'll always lose the moral battle as well.


 Why is there a moral battle?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if you cant control a woman who's just slapped you, without using your fists.....your too beta


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

What if she stabbed you then u can knock her out


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Drogon said:


> Why is there a moral battle?


 You see it all the time in domestic violence. Even if a woman is batting a man, if he hits her back it's usually the guy who gets detained first. It's just the assumption that women don't get violent and men are the aggressors so trying to justify this viewpoint to most people just won't work in my opinion.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you hit a man expect to get hit back. If I hit a man I expect one back. Even most girls agree with this these days.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

There is a lot of women murderers in the USA

most will stab or use posion


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Kitson said:


> You see it all the time in domestic violence. Even if a woman is batting a man, if he hits her back it's usually the guy who gets detained first. It's just the assumption that women don't get violent and men are the aggressors so trying to justify this viewpoint to most people just won't work in my opinion.


 I know, what I mean is..from, how has this derived?

Media? The very fact men or more physically able? Views pushed by society?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Self defense applies to both men and women but depending on the situation a man(depending on his size) should try to disarm before using violence.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Drogon said:


> I know, what I mean is..from, how has this come derived?
> 
> Media? The very fact men or more physically able? Views pushed by society?


 Media and feminism. As the guy mentions in that Facebook post, some women want equal rights but then crawl back when they get treated like men. Just a cake and eat it situation. It's hard to talk about these things without being seen as misogynistic but it's true for all difficult topics. Can't please everyone!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Mogadishu said:


> Self defense applies to both men and women but depending on the situation a man(depending on his size) should try to disarm before using violence.


 Maybe the woman should size up her victim first... :whistling:



Kitson said:


> Media and feminism. As the guy mentions in that Facebook post, some women want equal rights but then crawl back when they get treated like men. Just a cake and eat it situation. It's hard to talk about these things without being seen as a misogynistic but it's true for all difficult topics. Can't please everyone!


 I agree with this.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Maybe the woman should size up her victim first... :whistling:


 You see it all the time if you're out on the piss on the weekend. A drunk lass starts smacking a lad all over with her handbag/shoe whatever and he'll initially put his arms up, but then as soon as he starts hitting back he'll be jumped on by other lads/her mates. A few minutes later you'll have the plod come flying along and the lad's taken away in the back of a car.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

How many women can break a guy's jaw or kill him with one punch, though?


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I have to deal with both sexes at door work and I deal with them differently. This is based on the term reasonable force.

I have had a couple complaints filed against me through the police by women at door work, all complaints unfounded and dropped, even with CCTV footage. Women do not expect to be restrained after being involved in a fight. I do not even restrain women the same as I would a man. I would usually put a pain compliant restraint (wrist or shoulder) on a man if he was still being physically aggressive in anyway or even dump him on the floor. A women would be grabbed by wrists/forearms and put by their side, giving them the ability to still try and headbutt, kick, stomp or wriggle, obviously not allowing them to.

I don't agree with the picture. It would always depend on the situation though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> I have to deal with both sexes at door work and I deal with them differently. This is based on the term reasonable force.
> 
> I have had a couple complaints filed against me through the police by women at door work, all complaints unfounded and dropped, even with CCTV footage. Women do not expect to be restrained after being involved in a fight. I do not even restrain women the same as I would a man. I would usually put a pain compliant restraint (wrist or shoulder) on a man if he was still being physically aggressive in anyway or even dump him on the floor. A women would be grabbed by wrists/forearms and put by their side, giving them the ability to still try and headbutt, kick, stomp or wriggle, obviously not allowing them to.
> 
> *I don't agree with the picture. It would always depend on the situation though.*


 Exactly, it does matter what she did :thumb: .


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 122054
> 
> 
> I think he's spot on.


 Fully agree with his response, women want equality (which i'm all for) but then pull the old I've got a vagina so you treat me different horseshit its conditional equality they are after not true equality.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> I have to deal with both sexes at door work and I deal with them differently. This is based on the term reasonable force.
> 
> I have had a couple complaints filed against me through the police by women at door work, all complaints unfounded and dropped, even with CCTV footage. Women do not expect to be restrained after being involved in a fight. I do not even restrain women the same as I would a man. I would usually put a pain compliant restraint (wrist or shoulder) on a man if he was still being physically aggressive in anyway or even dump him on the floor. A women would be grabbed by wrists/forearms and put by their side, giving them the ability to still try and headbutt, kick, stomp or wriggle, obviously not allowing them to.
> 
> I don't agree with the picture. It would always depend on the situation though.


 My girlfriend mentioned a while ago that if a female is caught stealing in store (she works at Boots), they have to be accompanied by a female member of staff in a holding room whilst waiting for the police because males aren't allowed in the same room alone with her. I imagine this is because if the woman starts kicking off, if a male security guard was to handle her he could get done for assault.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Kitson said:


> My girlfriend mentioned a while ago that if a female is caught stealing in store (she works at Boots), they have to be accompanied by a female member of staff in a holding room whilst waiting for the police because males aren't allowed. I imagine this is because if the woman starts kicking off, if a male security guard was to handle her he could get done for assault.


 Sexual assault


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

i dont agree with the picture.

if a woman was using a weapon or repeatedly hit me, then i would hit back.

if my girlfriend punched me, i would not punch her back. her punch would annoy/slightly hurt me, my punch would cause severe damage to her. not the same in my eyes, men in general are physically stronger than women.


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

They wanna be able to shag about without being called slags....get treated like princesses....get paid same as men....wear next to nothing on a night out as if thats not stupid...and we cant even chin them every now n then? Ha just messing. Two words ...angry sex! Fun and lets em know who's really who.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

coke said:


> i dont agree with the picture.
> 
> if a woman was using a weapon or repeatedly hit me, then i would hit back.
> 
> if my girlfriend punched me, i would not punch her back. her punch would annoy/slightly hurt me, my punch would cause severe damage to her. not the same in my eyes, men in general are physically stronger than women.


 If a 120 pound guy punched me it would have just as much effect as if a 120 girl punched me.

My face is made of the exact same materials as a woman's is


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

coke said:


> i dont agree with the picture.
> 
> if a woman was using a weapon or repeatedly hit me, then i would hit back.
> 
> if my girlfriend punched me, i would not punch her back. her punch would annoy/slightly hurt me, my punch would cause severe damage to her. not the same in my eyes, men in general are physically stronger than women.


 I get punched all the time off my girlfriend, but it's more cos I'm being an annoying f*cker and that's her response. I'd probably let her deck me before doing anything back but I've mentioned this to her before that this is probably how domestic violence starts and she laughs like I'm joking.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

gycraig said:


> If a 120 pound guy punched me it would have just as much effect as if a 120 girl punched me.
> 
> My face is made of the exact same materials as a woman's is


 so if 200lb women hit you, it would be the same as a 200lb man?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

ex bird tried to stab me, blocked then pushed her away firmly. She got the message.

If you attempt to attack someone physically, I don't care what you have between your legs, you're getting dealt with.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If someone's trying to hurt me I will defend myself. I won't just stand there and do nothing. If a woman is hitting me, a slap would get a slap back. A punch would get a punch back probably because the intention is there to make me feel pain and even injure me, I'd have to show them I'm not accepting that and they can't do it.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Id knock a women clean out if it called for it

For instance some hood rat bitch at my kids school keeps bumping in to my misses wen shes with my youngest droppin other kid off so my bird doesnt wanna get in to it with her while shes got my 2 year old with her

if im there im goin ****in jack knife power bomb the c**t all over the playground

Should mention think this girl is a bit of a nutter like has gerder all the time etc an seems to hav just took a dislike to my mrs


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

gycraig said:


> If a 120 pound guy punched me it would have just as much effect as if a 120 girl punched me.
> 
> My face is made of the exact same materials as a woman's is


 so you have a woman's face ?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

scouser85 said:


> Id knock a women clean out if it called for it
> 
> For instance some hood rat bitch at my kids school keeps bumping in to my misses wen shes with my youngest droppin other kid off so my bird doesnt wanna get in to it with her while shes got my 2 year old with her
> 
> ...


 What the fvck is gerder?


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> What the fvck is gerder?


 Haha murder

i forget im not talkin to other scousers on here sometimes


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> What the fvck is gerder?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

scouser85 said:


> Haha murder
> 
> i forget im not talkin to other scousers on here sometimes


 She has murder all the time? Still makes no sense mate lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

GCMAX said:


>


 Gerder good, gerder strong.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> She has murder all the time? Still makes no sense mate lol.


 Haha she always has murder in the school yard an now seems to av took to picking a fight with my bird


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

scouser85 said:


> Haha she always has murder in the school yard an now seems to av took to picking a fight with my bird


 Ummm so she has murder? You mean kicks off or something? OK.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Ummm so she has murder? You mean kicks off or something? OK.


 Hahaha yea

Kicks off all the time

"****in had murder there "

Guessing you dont say tha round your way then haha


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

gycraig said:


> If a 120 pound guy punched me it would have just as much effect as if a 120 girl punched me.
> 
> My face is made of the exact same materials as a woman's is


 Nonsense, men have 30 or 40% more muscle mass than women.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

coke said:


> i dont agree with the picture.
> 
> if a woman was using a weapon or repeatedly hit me, then i would hit back.
> 
> if my girlfriend punched me, i would not punch her back. her punch would annoy/slightly hurt me, my punch would cause severe damage to her. not the same in my eyes, men in general are physically stronger than women.


 Whose to say she wont catch you an break your jaw/nose or whatever

Most women can hit just as hard if not harder than most men

Even if all men think their Muhammad Ali and use the argument you have that they could easily severly damage a woman with 1 punch


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

I agree 100% but I'd also expand it to include all kids and animals.

If I haven't dropped 3 women, 5 kids and a dog smaller than a Springer Spaniel (anything bigger and they fight back) by lunch then I've had a bad day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> Nonsense, men have 30 or 40% more muscle mass than women.


 and women cant throw....


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Most women can hit just as hard if not harder than most men


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I give my Mrs a dead arm sometimes am I scum?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

p_oisin22 said:


> They wanna be able to shag about without being called slags....get treated like princesses....get paid same as men....wear next to nothing on a night out as if thats not stupid...and we cant even chin them every now n then? Ha just messing. Two words ...angry sex! Fun and lets em know who's really who.


 Absolutely howling.

You win.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Whose to say she wont catch you an break your jaw/nose or whatever
> 
> Most women can hit just as hard if not harder than most men
> 
> Even if all men think their Muhammad Ali and use the argument you have that they could easily severly damage a woman with 1 punch


 of course that is a possibility.

no most women cant hit as hard as most men.

Why do you think you are Muhammad Ali? i certainly dont, i just know what i am capable of. i would never hurt my girlfriend by the way, if my girl hit me, we wouldn't be together.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

lol at some of these posts, (if called for), I think, I'd rather go away for 5 min somewhere discreet, then come back and swill the b1tch with something rather than raise my hand.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I once got punched by a woman on my way home from a night out, I punched her back, her friend then came at me with a pint glass, I annihilated her, just as a cop car pulled up.

If it hadn't been for a friend of mine who was walking behind who told the cop what happened I could have ben in a lot of trouble.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Varg said:


>


 Going by the average girl thats likey to start twatting ya (17 stone of chavvy beast) compared to the average like 9 stone badman bouncing around town


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

banzi said:


> I once got punched by a woman on my way home from a night out, I punched her back, her friend then came at me with a pint glass, I annihilated her, just as a cop car pulled up.
> 
> If it hadn't been for a friend of mine who was walking behind who told the cop what happened I could have ben in a lot of trouble.


 I always admire the use of the word annihilate, such a beautiful word, even better in this context.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> I always admire the use of the word annihilate, such a beautiful word, even better in this context.


 I like when the guys on here annihilate girl's vaginas.

Such poetry.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

My x wife was violent after booze and think nothing of launching one in my face,i used to put my hands behind my back and egg her on even more as I quite enjoyed it then when I had had enough I slung her on the couch


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I always admire the use of the word annihilate, such a beautiful word, even better in this context.


 she was a mess, big fat t**t, went down like a sack of s**t.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

vetran said:


> My x wife was violent after booze and think nothing of launching one in my face,i used to put my hands behind my back and egg her on even more as I quite enjoyed it then when I had had enough I slung her on the couch


 ...and?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

scouser85 said:


> Hahaha yea
> 
> Kicks off all the time
> 
> ...


 I'm from Manchester, so no, lol.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Plate said:


> Not even with ur penis?


 Sure. If she hits you with hers first, mate, then she's getting the same back. :thumb


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

#slap a bitch / thread


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Sure. If she hits you with hers first, mate, then she's getting the same back. :thumb


 Cant even remember the amount of times I have caught a stray penis to the eye and not retaliated.. fs


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

banzi said:


> ...and?


 I used to wear sunglasses a lot


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> and women cant throw....


 Thats how I look when I throw with my left arm


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> and women cant throw....


 cant say i noticed she was even throwing


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Meanwhile in Serbia... Translation:

Unhappy with lunch: Beat his spouse with a pan, then with a rolling pin until she collapsed.

*Tijana Stojic *The psychopath just needed an excuse to beat this woman. Lunch is irrelevant.

*Zoran Peric *What do you mean by lunch is irrelevant...


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

I went to an oasis concert a millennium stadium Cardiff years ago and outside before the gig there was a woman battering f**k out of her man.

He was doing his very best to run away and protect himself (without I imagine legging it from his mrs and leaving her in a pissed up state in a strange town) the police were all stood about laughing and so was every other bloke there.

The minute he decided he'd had enough and shoved the girl to the ground there was absolute fu**ing uproar!!

2 blokes tried to wade into the fella before I stepped in and pointed out his mrs was savaging him prior to it. The police suddenly decided they would grab hold of the bloke and every other girl in the vicinity was calling the guy all the cu**s under the sun!!

THATS morally wrong in my opinion!!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Where are all the regular female members?

I would've thought they'd all be chiming in.

Seems many of em ain't been around lately, have they launched their own female BBing forum or summit?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> NEWSFLASH
> 
> We aren't all equal


 Talk of the devil :whistling:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

p_oisin22 said:


> They wanna be able to shag about without being called slags....get treated like princesses....get paid same as men....wear next to nothing on a night out as if thats not stupid...and we cant even chin them every now n then? Ha just messing. Two words ...angry sex! Fun and lets em know who's really who.


 Angry sounds more like 'non consensual'!

:/


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

12 gauge said:


> Talk of the devil :whistling:


 You had to jinx it didn't you


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> and women cant throw....


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Dark sim said:


>


 Perfect.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

All good fun


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

hands down the BEST video about 'equality'! Give it a watch you won't regret it!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's what's apparently a strange concept to people.... it's not ok to hit anyone!

Most of us left the playground a loooooooong time ago and should probably have learnt this by now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


>


 Class!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> so you have a woman's face ?


 It's made of skin and bone just cause I'm a bloke doesn't mean I have a steel face


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

That picture implies that men n women aren't equal.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

andyboro said:


> Here's what's apparently a strange concept to people.... it's not ok to hit anyone!
> 
> Most of us left the playground a loooooooong time ago and should probably have learnt this by now.


 Unfortunately though not everyone has learnt it and / or applies it.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

fkuc yea iv met some big uns who swig n swing like men , plus im jarred off that when they go through the change they get HRT as a matter of fact !!!!!!!! thats a big advantage in a fight .


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> Unfortunately though not everyone has learnt it and / or applies it.


 Hitting people us not right! Maybe?

Civilised people don't hit people right? But if someone hits you then does that mean you are dealing with an animal?

What would you do if you a bear clawed your face?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

RexEverthing said:


> Unfortunately though not everyone has learnt it and / or applies it.


 Sad but true... as this thread seems to show all too well.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd probably slap her if she punched me but I'm not sure I could full on land one on her jaw.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

aseeby19 said:


> Hitting people us not right! Maybe?
> 
> Civilised people don't hit people right? But if someone hits you then does that mean you are dealing with an animal?
> 
> What would you do if you a bear clawed your face?


 You've lost me with your bear reference. I'd run a fu**ing mile obviously - though I've not seen a bear knocking round Swansea for quite some time...

I completely agree that civilised well-meaning people don't resort to violence. I never disputed that. My point is that you can't expect everyone to employ the same morals and ethics you do as you'll be severely disappointed in your fellow man (and woman).


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Has this girl been infected with modern feminism? She got equality either way.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> You've lost me with your bear reference. I'd run a fu**ing mile obviously - though I've not seen a bear knocking round Swansea for quite some time...
> 
> I completely agree that civilised well-meaning people don't resort to violence. I never disputed that. My point is that you can't expect everyone to employ the same morals and ethics you do as you'll be severely disappointed in your fellow man (and woman).


 Totally agree with you!

But guess who else doesn't have the ethics and morals of a socially advanced society?

Anyone that doesn't abide by the ethics and morals that fall under the umbrella of legality and I am pretty sure hitting people is illegal. Regardless of what your definition of ethics is you must abide be the law to be a productive member of the society.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

As someone said before, it really depends on the occasion. If you touch my baby daughter, no matter if your male or female, I will rip your throat off...


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

aseeby19 said:


> Totally agree with you!
> 
> But guess who else doesn't have the ethics and morals of a socially advanced society?
> 
> Anyone that doesn't abide by the ethics and morals that fall under the umbrella of legality and I am pretty sure hitting people is illegal. Regardless of what your definition of ethics is you must abide be the law to be a productive member of the society.


 And what about those people around us who couldn't care less about being a "productive member of society"? Or someone who ordinarily DOES care but has had a drink and become violent?

Some people flout laws, some people flout social norms and ethics / morals - call them what you will.

I suppose what I'm saying is... There's lots of cvnts about :thumb


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Diegouru said:


> As someone said before, it really depends on the occasion. If you touch my baby daughter, no matter if your male or female, I will rip your throat off...


 Would you think any less of your daughter if in an argument she ends up hitting her bf (first) and would you say it would be fair for him to retaliate??

And before you say it depends on the situation

A) say he just cheated

B ) he did take her out or something stupid

If a woman has a good reason to hit you then is it OK for her to hit you?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

We shouldn't hit each other but it does happen , some great example and videos iv never laughed so much keep em coming .


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> And what about those people around us who couldn't care less about being a "productive member of society"? Or someone who ordinarily DOES care but has had a drink and become violent?
> 
> Some people flout laws, some people flout social norms and ethics / morals - call them what you will.
> 
> I suppose what I'm saying is... There's lots of cvnts about :thumb


 Guess who else didn't have good morals and ethics? And we all now how cave man treated women


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

aseeby19 said:


> Guess who else didn't have good morals and ethics? And we all now how cave man treated women


 'Kin ell mate - another round of Guess Who?!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 122054
> 
> 
> I think he's spot on.


 Violence is violence. Having a vagina does not allow you to be exempt from the law, or retaliation.

You are spot on mate, but will be called all sorts for saying it.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

I don't like hitting people as that is against my values and stuff but like my favorite sport is mma bloodier the better


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

If a woman hits me I usually scream "harder harder, oh God don't stop."


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> I once got punched by a woman on my way home from a night out, I punched her back, her friend then came at me with a pint glass, I annihilated her, just as a cop car pulled up.
> 
> If it hadn't been for a friend of mine who was walking behind who told the cop what happened I could have ben in a lot of trouble.


 I was glassed by a girl 4 years ago, I lost it, but luckily for her I was pissed and she ran from the bar. If I could have got hold of her I would have done real damage though, no question.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

The very last resort with a women would be a swift half power uppercut followed by as many as was needed to neutralise the situation lol I don't think I could full blown right hook a women though tbf maybe in an extreme case protecting my mrs or kids


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Here's what's apparently a strange concept to people.... it's not ok to hit anyone!
> 
> Most of us left the playground a loooooooong time ago and should probably have learnt this by now.


 I think you are missing the point. Is it ever ok to hit a woman?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I was glassed by a girl 4 years ago, I lost it, but luckily for her I was pissed and she ran from the bar. If I could have got hold of her I would have done real damage though, no question.


 Understandable now that would deserve a good hiding tbf.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

2pac hits the nail on the head lol

edit: just realised somebody beat me to it


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Haven't heard @Skye666 for a while on here. Wonder what her take on it is. Lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Haven't heard @Skye666 for a while on here. Wonder what her take on it is. Lol


 You just had to didn't you!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Haven't heard @Skye666 for a while on here. Wonder what her take on it is. Lol


 Never poke the feminist bear!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

If anyone hits me they are getting a punch back, regardless of gender. It is of no issue to me.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I will just leave this here :whistling:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Kitson said:


> My girlfriend mentioned a while ago that if a female is caught stealing in store (she works at Boots), they have to be accompanied by a female member of staff in a holding room whilst waiting for the police because males aren't allowed in the same room alone with her. I imagine this is because if the woman starts kicking off, if a male security guard was to handle her he could get done for assault.


 Incorrect a man can restrain a woman as long as the force is reasonable. If a security guard restrains a female to stop her from making off or in order to detain her is reasonable and justifiable. If he was to start to punching her or man handling her after gaining a full control of her then it would be deemed as an assault. He would have to do something that cannot be justified or reasonable to be done for assault.

The only problem is him detaining her in a holding room where he should be accompanied by a female member of staff or have another staff with him regardless of gender or CCTV.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> Sexual assault


 Disagree. Only if he touches he the way that is of a sexual nature.Even if he restains her and during the struggle he unintentionally touches her eg breast it would not be sexual assault. Not in these circumstances.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Dark sim said:


> I think you are missing the point. Is it ever ok to hit a woman?


 No, its never ok to hit a man either though.

People seem to recognise that were sort of socially programmed to say that it's not ok to hit women but completely miss the other side where it appears ok to act like apes and beat on each other in stressful situations.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Woman hits my girlfriend she's going down. Woman hits my mum she's going down, woman hurts my car she's going down

woman is trying to blow up a train station she's going down. How Can you say it doesn't matter what she did you cant hit a woman. I'm not saying batter your old lady for burning your tea but you can't say you would NEVER hit a woman


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> Disagree. Only if he touches he the way that is of a sexual nature.Even if he restains her and during the struggle he unintentionally touches her eg breast it would not be sexual assault. Not in these circumstances.


 It is not about whether you agree or disagree. I am telling why it is common to need a female present when dealing with other females.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

gycraig said:


> I'm not saying batter your old lady for burning your tea but you can't say you would NEVER hit a woman


 She f**ks the tea up she gets ****ed up.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

andyboro said:


> No, its never ok to hit a man either though.
> 
> People seem to recognise that were sort of socially programmed to say that it's not ok to hit women but completely miss the other side where it appears ok to act like apes and beat on each other in stressful situations.


 Someone attacks you or your family and you will just stand there? I don't think so.

We are not all programmed the same, far from it.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> Someone attacks you or your family and you will just stand there? I don't think so.
> 
> We are not all programmed the same, far from it.


 You mean you wouldn't calmly restrain some woman who's just broke your partners nose ?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

gycraig said:


> You mean you wouldn't calmly restrain some woman who's just broke your partners nose ?


 it has never happened, so I couldn't tell you how I would react. I doubt it would be calmly.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

gycraig said:


> You mean you wouldn't calmly restrain some woman who's just broke your partners nose ?


 If someone hit my woman and caused serious damage like that they would get laid the fvck out. No point even trying to deny it:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry could you put down the meat cleaver and talk about this rationally.

We all know women are rational haha


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Dark sim said:


> Someone attacks you or your family and you will just stand there? I don't think so.
> 
> We are not all programmed the same, far from it.


 Where did I say that?

You seem to be very good at taking a post and then making your own conversation up from it lol.

Is it ok? no. Does it happen? Yes.

If i was to react physically to something (which is rare) then it still wouldn't be ok. Reading through some of the posts on here it seems to have brought out most of the people who think that violence against others is acceptable, thats what I was getting at tbh.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Where did I say that?
> 
> You seem to be very good at taking a post and then making your own conversation up from it lol.
> 
> ...


 You said that here -



andyboro said:


> *No, its never ok to hit a man either though. *
> 
> People seem to recognise that were sort of socially programmed to say that it's not ok to hit women but completely miss the other side where it appears ok to act like apes and beat on each other in stressful situations.


 So, who is making conversations up?

It is ok to defend your family or yourself.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Dark sim said:


> You said that here -
> 
> So, who is making conversations up?
> 
> It is ok to defend your family or yourself.


 Thats too situation dependent to be an OK or not really isn't it?

as an example, there's a lad on my FB who has had something happen to his young lad and is shouting on about how he is going to get revenge, they're going to pay.. all of that stuff - which for arguments sake, we'll say is ok.

He's a single dad though.. so he goes through with his threats, causes some serious harm to someone and ends up inside... his kid goes into care (nobody else around to take care of him) and both of their lives are most likely ruined.

following the ok logic, he should just crack on.. really though what he should do is think it through, figure out the consequences and walk away.

I know heat of the moment is different, still isn't ok though IMO.. If I ended up in that kind of situation I'd like to think that I'd still be aware of that fact afterwards.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Thats too situation dependent to be an OK or not really isn't it?
> 
> as an example, there's a lad on my FB who has had something happen to his young lad and is shouting on about how he is going to get revenge, they're going to pay.. all of that stuff - which for arguments sake, we'll say is ok.
> 
> ...


 Like you say, situation dependent


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

i'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I think some chicks take it way too far when getting into a spat with their partner (taunting, pushing, shoving etc). I have seen it first hand I am pretty surprised that some of these ladies don't get a fat smack.

I would never ever physically get violent if I got into a fight with a guy or a girl. I just think it's plain old tacky and childish. I also have way too much self preservation and I know I am not strong enough to throw a punch that would end an argument. So if I see things are getting heated I reverse my booty right out of that situation 

I totally believe in equal treatment though.

Though I do not agree with physical abuse from either sex... and that sh!t needs to be dealt with correctly


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

No i don't agree. If i was a bloke and a woman hit me id hit her back. Woman bang on about being equal and all but only when it suits. Have you seen some of the woman these days tho, can fight worse then men haha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't think it's ok to hit anyone unless it's in self defense.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> Would you think any less of your daughter if in an argument she ends up hitting her bf (first) and would you say it would be fair for him to retaliate??
> 
> And before you say it depends on the situation
> 
> ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm old school....You should never raise your hand to a woman. srs

Well.... not while you still have your shoes on........ lol nsrs


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

aseeby19 said:


> Would you think any less of your daughter if in an argument she ends up hitting her bf (first) and would you say it would be fair for him to retaliate??
> 
> And before you say it depends on the situation
> 
> ...


 If my daughter had just been cheated on and attacked her partner I would be just as ashamed as if it was my son.

What if daughter was a lesbian and cheated on her partner would the partner be allowed to beat her as she isn't a man.

Sex is irrelevant no one should hit anyone but as soon as someone is attacked or threatened they should be allowed to defend them self.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

gycraig said:


> If my daughter had just been cheated on and attacked her partner I would be just as ashamed as if it was my son.
> 
> What if daughter was a lesbian and cheated on her partner would the partner be allowed to beat her as she isn't a man.
> 
> Sex is irrelevant no one should hit anyone but as soon as someone is attacked or threatened they should be allowed to defend them self.


 when you say people should defend themselves ? do you mean till the other person stops ?

who do you think would get more time

a lesbian giving someone a black eye in self defence

or

a man giving the woman a black eye in self defence


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

aseeby19 said:


> when you say people should defend themselves ? do you mean till the other person stops ?
> 
> who do you think would get more time
> 
> ...


 From a friends experience the man would got more as the court would assume he attacked first

self defence is until the threat ceases to be a threat. I'm not saying start beating a girl to death for slapping you if a girl punches you and you give her a slap and she stops you don't then start kicking her head in.

you would get more time for robbing a bank than shooting a complete stranger in the street. Jail time is irrelevant in the debate


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I think its never ok to hit a woman.

Unless she keeps leaving her wet towels on the bed.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> It is not about whether you agree or disagree. I am telling why it is common to need a female present when dealing with other females.


 So is it common to need a male officer/ security/door staff present when dealing with another male?

What if the perpetrator is transgender or cross dresser who you gonna call? :whistling:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> So is it common to need a male officer/ security/door staff present when dealing with another male?
> 
> What if the perpetrator is transgender or cross dresser who you gonna call? :whistling:


 It would be inappropriate for a female to pad down a male, so yes.

If they want to be treated as a female (dressed as one) then a female member of staff.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 122054
> 
> 
> I think he's spot on. And I think there are too many wooden philosophers


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

gycraig said:


> *From a friends experience the man would got more as the court would assume he attacked first *
> 
> self defence is until the threat ceases to be a threat. I'm not saying start beating a girl to death for slapping you if a girl punches you and you give her a slap and she stops you don't then start kicking her head in.
> 
> you would get more time for robbing a bank than shooting a complete stranger in the street. Jail time is irrelevant in the debate


 those are 2 different offences and i was merely trying to point out that the law would be on the woman's side .


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> It would be inappropriate for a female to pad down a male, so yes.
> 
> If they want to be treated as a female (dressed as one) then a female member of staff.


 With padding i agree but with detaining no.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> With padding i agree but with detaining no.


 Dodgey ground with no cctv.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> Dodgey ground with no cctv.


 As long as it's two people of opposite sex no issues.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

gycraig said:


> If a 120 pound guy punched me it would have just as much effect as if a 120 girl punched me.
> 
> My face is made of the exact same materials as a woman's is


 A 120lb male is physically stronger than a 120lb female.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> It would be inappropriate for a female to pad down a male, so yes.
> 
> If they want to be treated as a female (dressed as one) then a female member of staff.


 ...wouldn't you slip into a lil black dress and pat them down??? :rolleye:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Where are all the regular female members?
> 
> I would've thought they'd all be chiming in.
> 
> Seems many of em ain't been around lately, have they launched their own female BBing forum or summit?


 Honest answer?

I came online twice in the last week, opened up a thread and thought "fvcks sake, same miserable troll fare as always" and closed the page.

Coming on here I could end up thinking all women are cheating, lying slags. We all want to shag about without being judged. We all want to wallet [email protected] our partners because all we care about us mugging off some good guy. We are definitely all raging feminists. We all walk around constantly spouting a tirade of insults about men and want to erode the rights of men wherever possible. We all expect to be treated and considered as completely equal to men and in fact insist that we are the same. We are all incredibly stupid and love to hit men all of the time and are outraged when anyone suggests retaliation...

You have to admit that bodybuilding is unusually burdened with bitter misogynists.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lotte said:


> all women are cheating, lying slags. We all want to shag about without being judged. We all want to wallet [email protected] our partners because all we care about us mugging off some good guy. We are definitely all raging feminists. We all walk around constantly spouting a tirade of insults about men and want to erode the rights of men wherever possible. We all expect to be treated and considered as completely equal to men and in fact insist that we are the same. We are all incredibly stupid and love to hit men all of the time and are outraged when anyone suggests retaliation...


 Finally!


----------



## levy (Dec 20, 2015)

i like never had girlfrend but if i like did then yeah would only like hit her if she like hit me but im like not voilent ya know


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 122054
> 
> 
> I think he's spot on.


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FDiscriminationAgainstMen%2Fvideos%2F951139568283750%2F

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FDiscriminationAgainstMen%2Fvideos%2F951139568283750%2F


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did he have her phone?

What is it with these annoying American clips, always have some idiots shouting 'DAAAAAAAYYYYUMMMMM!!!!!!!' in the back ground.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

aseeby19 said:


> those are 2 different offences and i was merely trying to point out that the law would be on the woman's side .


 Nah he shouldn't defend himself mate she's a woman........

Tagged wrong quote bloody taparalk


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

f**k no


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh pleeeease not this BS again......

...we know there are idiot women as there are men so if one hits u...just send her on her way. But maybe none of us should think it's ok to hit anyone.

as for u lot ....seriously some of the posts acting like the hard men u are ..really????? I bet none of u are really like that and oh boy would I like to meet every one of u just to see. @Drogon u would hit a woman??? I'm not being funny but looking at ur recent pics u look like u weigh the same as me!! Please boys pipe down jokers.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Oh pleeeease not this BS again......
> 
> ...we know there are idiot women as there are men so if one hits u...just send her on her way. But maybe none of us should think it's ok to hit anyone.
> 
> as for u lot ....seriously some of the posts acting like the hard men u are ..really????? I bet none of u are really like that and oh boy would I like to meet every one of u just to see. @Drogon u would hit a woman??? I'm not being funny but looking at ur recent pics u look like u weigh the same as me!! Please boys pipe down jokers.


 You weigh 185lbs? You must be a fat fvck.

Dont be mad you wouldn't even get a second glance from me whilst you were in your peak.

Let alone when you're a hagged old woman surviving off the attention from annonymous AVI's on a bodybuilding forum :lol: .

This thread is a month old, or maybe you're just too brain dead to notice the bump.

Either way, you haven't got much going for you , apart from a few d1ck pics from some of the middle aged men that use this place to escape from their wives.

Bring on the white knights, I just fvcking tell it how it is


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You weigh 185lbs? You must be a fat fvck.
> 
> Dont be mad you wouldn't even get a second glance from me whilst you were in your peak.
> 
> ...


 Bang out of order fella :huh:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You weigh 185lbs? You must be a fat fvck.
> 
> Dont be mad you wouldn't even get a second glance from me whilst you were in your peak.
> 
> ...


 You're going to get attacked by all the white knights, which is most of this forum. But you're 100% right.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Bang out of order fella :huh:


 She insulted me first, can you even read?

No surprise you're sideing straight with the female without actually applying some brain or logic, you probably fall into the category I referred to.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes said:


> You're going to get attacked by all the white knights, which is most of this forum. But you're 100% right.


 Not my fault if people can't handle the truth, at least my conscious is clean.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> You weigh 185lbs? You must be a fat fvck.
> 
> Dont be mad you wouldn't even get a second glance from me whilst you were in your peak.
> 
> ...


 Ohhhhhhh u angry boy spitting all ur venom at me

attention?? On here? Any woman coming on here for,attention needs her bumps felt it's not the place.

Wait...wait.....the person who quotes in an 'ALREADY' bumped thread isn't the brain dead one....the one who bumped it in the first place maybe?

So I only said u look like u weigh the same as me....and in return

im old and haggered

seeking attention

must be a fat f**k

Brain dead

not much going for me

wow...where did all that come from? Not very nice is it... :-/


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> She insulted me first, can you even read?
> 
> No surprise you're sideing straight with the female without actually applying some brain or logic, you probably fall into the category I referred to.


 Telling the truth cannot be considered an insult.

Being totally abusive to a woman on line is not acceptable IMO.

I won't comment any further.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Telling the truth cannot be considered an insult.
> 
> Being totally abusive to a woman on line is not acceptable IMO.
> 
> *I won't comment any further. *


 Don't, it's not taken on board or even considered. Save your energy.



Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhhhh u angry boy spitting all ur venom at me
> 
> attention?? On here? Any woman coming on here for,attention needs her bumps felt it's not the place.
> 
> ...


 Don't start something you can't finish. You think you're something special, and you can throw insults around and not get anything in return.

Wake the fvck up and live in the real world, as with the OP post, I don't care if you're female. If you can give it you can take it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> So it'd be ok if he unleashed his scathing attack on a dude
> 
> View attachment 123598


 No


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Don't, it's not taken on board or even considered. Save your energy.
> 
> Don't start something you can't finish. You think you're something special, and you can throw insults around and not get anything in return.
> 
> Wake the fvck up and live in the real world, as with the OP post, I don't care if you're female. If you can give it you can take it.


 Where do u get this rubbish from? How do I get away with stuff...I don't think I have ever had a nasty head on this forum ever havnt needed to I just comment as do u.

you said ..u would hit a woman....but clearly I touched a nerve...look how angry u are...and this is the problem most of the guys who think it's ok are the ones with their own issues..I don't get how u can't think...no one should hit anyone...simple.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

cock slap 'em


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> So it'd be ok if he unleashed his scathing attack on a dude
> 
> View attachment 123598


 Attack??? It's hardly that....just an angry boy...but it's fine.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Where do u get this rubbish from? How do I get away with stuff...I don't think I have ever had a nasty head on this forum ever havnt needed to I just comment as do u.
> 
> you said ..u would hit a woman....but clearly I touched a nerve...look how angry u are...and this is the problem most of the guys who think it's ok are the ones with their own issues..I don't get how u can't think...no one should hit anyone...simple.


 If a women hit me, viciously, I asked her to stop and not do it again and she did, yes, i would retaliate in the same manner.

Im not angry At all. Lol, as I say, just putting the truth down


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Simply because it is... Specifically. You may think it is ok but I do not, irrespective of gender.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Not my fault if people can't handle the truth, at least my conscious is clean.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> If a women hit me, viciously, I asked her to stop and not doing it again and she did, yes, i would retaliate in the same manner.
> 
> Im not angry At all. Lol, as I say, just putting the truth down


 Well it's not the truth...u can only claim it's a truth if u have hard facts and what u listed regarding me u have none...anywayyyyyy

I would retaliate in the same manner...it's a very tit for tat attitude and says more about u really than her being in the wrong


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> I don't think he's arguing that nobody should be hitting anyone but the reality of the situation is it happens and we have the right to defend ourselves against any threat whether that be same sex or not. I think that's what my man is tryin to say and I whole heartedly agree


 I think the only time it happens is...if u work the doors type job....or the type ofwomen u choose...I know things can off in clubs and bars etc but generally a woman isn't coming to slap u unless it's drama from an ex etc...so when a guy says to me ....if a woman hits me ..I'm hitting her back......who which women when? ...and u could easily just remove her without hitting her....it's almost like u men who say it are looking for,some sort of angry revenge against women


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> *If he said it to a geeza you'd have nothing to say and be stoking the flames. *
> 
> Skyee's got this so you can take your steed back to the stable and put your armour away now


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I think the only time it happens is...if u work the doors type job....or the type ofwomen u choose...I know things can off in clubs and bars etc but generally a woman isn't coming to slap u unless it's drama from an ex etc...so when a guy says to me ....if a woman hits me ..I'm hitting her back......who which women when? ...and u could easily just remove her without hitting her....it's almost like u men who say it are looking for,some sort of angry revenge against women


 A woman isn't a child if she chooses to hit someone she deserves the retaliation. Why should men hold themselves to a higher standard women are meant to be the same maturity as men so they should act like it.

A woman attacking a man in the first place could just as Easily walk away before resorting to violence


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Tupac said it best...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> I was in an abusive relationship with a woman for 9 years... I wasn't the abuser by the way. Got punched up, stabbed, hit with a hammer, clothes cut up and bleached... the usual s**t
> 
> I never hit her back because I was of the "you dont hit a woman" school of thought but if I ever find myself in a similar situation again the girl is gettin put on her ass without remorse. Not all women are weak and fragile
> 
> On the doors it's slightly different but a drunk woman with a 6 inch stilleto poses a real threat


 Like I say there are some idiot women as there are guys...but didn't u see any signs? ...it's almost like ur setting urself up to,think it may happen again..but not if u make the different choices I would guess?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> A woman isn't a child if she chooses to hit someone she deserves the retaliation. Why should men hold themselves to a higher standard women are meant to be the same maturity as men so they should act like it.
> 
> A woman attacking a man in the first place could just as Easily walk away before resorting to violence


 She could I agree but in the event she didn't ......

Sometimes women do it for attention..in hitting her back u give her what she wants yet most of u think ur have the upper hand u don't ...and if in the event u do knock her out...what U feel good now?? I'm not sure u will really.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

By hitting a woman you may find yourself in a police cell and not being able to return to your home upon release. :thumbup1:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> She could I agree but in the event she didn't ......
> 
> Sometimes women do it for attention..in hitting her back u give her what she wants yet most of u think ur have the upper hand u don't ...and if in the event u do knock her out...what U feel good now?? I'm not sure u will really.


 Lol most women don't expect to be hit back that's why they do it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Of course I saw the signs but I was young and you put up with s**t for the sake of your kids until you can't take no more... well that's how it was for me anyway.
> 
> It may very well happen again but I've been with my current girl now 3 years and no fists have been flung and so I'd like to think I've learned and chosen wisely


 I hear that....and hopefully u made a better choice for good....and that's my point ...do u ever imagine a woman coming up to u and hitting u other than an ex ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

gycraig said:


> Lol most women don't expect to be hit back that's why they do it.


 Some want to be hit back. That's why they do it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Lol most women don't expect to be hit back that's why they do it.


 Have u ever hit a woman?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

when you mrs stops punching you then it means she dont love you no more


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sure I seen on the news the other day that women sports professionals in either cricket or rugby, not sure which one it was. They were complaining why they aren't paid as much as the male professionals.

My initial thought was the obvious, how can women be paid just as much without having the millions of viewers and coverage as the male sport has...so what kind of revenue do they think their team (basically a company) will be making to cover their wages?

Secondly I was just annoyed with why they always want to be "the same" as men, chill.

Thirdly, if they want the pay and media coverage to get better wages, wear less clothing like those volley ball girls...HA! That's all your good for women!!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Sean91 said:


> I'm sure I seen on the news the other day that women sports professionals in either cricket or rugby, not sure which one it was. They were complaining why they aren't paid as much as the male professionals.
> 
> My initial thought was the obvious, how can women be paid just as much without having the millions of viewers and coverage as the male sport has...so what kind of revenue do they think their team (basically a company) will be making to cover their wages?
> 
> ...


 It was tennis pal.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Have u ever hit a woman?


 I have. My ex gf. We were play fighting and I did a flying back hander and thought she was gonna duck but she didn't. Swear it didn't even hurt her, she was just shocked and went into tears like 20 seconds after because it was her first punch to the head.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Simon 88 said:


> It was tennis pal.


 Swear that Venus and sharapova are balling in millions... :confused1:


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Dont agree, its alright to hit gingers of any sex


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Sean91 said:


> Swear that Venus and sharapova are balling in millions... :confused1:


 Indeed. But not as much as the men. Djokovic, Murray and Nadal etc. earn more.

Men's prize money is much higher.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sean91 said:


> I have. My ex gf. We were play fighting and I did a flying back hander and thought she was gonna duck but she didn't. Swear it didn't even hurt her, she was just shocked and went into tears like 20 seconds after because it was her first punch to the head.


 Hmmm Sean


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

If a woman thinks its alright to set about a bloke, then the blokes well within his rights to retaliate, bottom line, anyone that says otherwise is a c**t


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

My only concern would be punching someone who might not recover. I got mugged in Aberdeen (years back) and punched the bloke who then went down like a sack of spuds. It was a very lucky punch and he was a f**ked up smack head. But if I had connected with a female I'm not sure that I wouldn't of been in a bit of bother.

(As it happened the police had witnessed it, and told me and the others I was with just to go)

but ..... I guess I'd only hit someone in self defence and if you've time to think "oh it's a pretty girl, should I hit her" then I'd recon you have other options.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> I was in an abusive relationship with a woman for 9 years... I wasn't the abuser by the way. Got punched up, stabbed, hit with a hammer, clothes cut up and bleached... *the usual s**t*
> 
> I never hit her back because I was of the "you dont hit a woman" school of thought but if I ever find myself in a similar situation again the girl is gettin put on her ass without remorse. Not all women are weak and fragile
> 
> On the doors it's slightly different but a drunk woman with a 6 inch stilleto poses a real threat


 thats not "usual" in a relationship.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

I was trying to let a woman down gently and it was all going well until I dropped the "it's not you Its me" line. She then sucker punched me in the ear full pelt with a right cross following it up with an upper cut. As I had a few I went down to be gently brought back to reality by her raking her nails across my face. I laughed at the time (which made it worse) but it wasn't funny but it was all I could do.

I have never hit a woman and don't plan to but she came close to a flying headbutt.

She was 6 ft and I stand at 6.4 so it would have looked terrible if I did. What gets me is that she knew fully what she was doing safe in the knowledge I had confided in her that I hated violence against women after seeing my Stepdad do it to my Mum. I also confided in her my fear that I would end up just like him so would regard hitting a female as failing in life.

Utter snake who perhaps deserved it but I felt better she never got it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> In an abusive relationship
> 
> Smart man like you should've been able to work that out


 I did work it out , it just looked odd written down.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DatGuy said:


> I was in an abusive relationship with a woman for 9 years... I wasn't the abuser by the way. Got punched up, stabbed, hit with a hammer, clothes cut up and bleached... the usual s**t
> 
> I never hit her back because I was of the "you dont hit a woman" school of thought but if I ever find myself in a similar situation again the girl is gettin put on her ass without remorse. Not all women are weak and fragile
> 
> On the doors it's slightly different but a drunk woman with a *16 *inch *cock * poses a real threat


 This is very true.

On the serious note. I have seen women taking off high heels and whacking people.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> If a woman thinks its alright to set about a bloke, then the blokes well within his rights to retaliate, bottom line, anyone that says otherwise is a c**t


 Oh really...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh really...


 women wanted equality, now the chickens have come home to roost they dont like getting knocked on their arses.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm Sean


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> women wanted equality, now the chickens have come home to roost they dont like getting knocked on their arses.


 Women want...not wanted


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Women want...not wanted


 you dont think women have equality?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> you dont think women have equality?


 Don't pick a fight with me... i don't really care what other women want....I care what I want


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Oh really...


 Yes if i was teaching self defence to men, id recommend a swift kick to the snatch, followed by the nipple cripple


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't pick a fight with me... i don't really care what other women want....I care what I want


 you are playing the victim/sympathy card already, jeez, we havent even started


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> There's proportionate force and it all depends on the kind of attack a woman goes about.
> 
> By the sounds of some on this forum, if a couple had a bust up and the woman slapped his chest or something equally non threatening but annoying the guy would be well within his rights to deck her.


 do you know how much a slap on the chest annoys a man?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> you are playing the victim/sympathy card already, jeez, we havent even started


 No...I'm telling u to stfu bonzo....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No...I'm telling u to stfu bonzo....


 You are very masterful.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Yes if i was teaching self defence to men, id recommend a swift kick to the snatch, followed by the nipple cripple


 Sorry did u say teaching?? U couldn't teach ur willy to pee straight....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> You are very masterful.


 No...I meant to add politely


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Sorry did u say teaching?? U couldn't teach ur willy to pee straight....


 Theres only one willy teacher on here


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> There's proportionate force and it all depends on the kind of attack a woman goes about.
> 
> By the sounds of some on this forum, if a couple had a bust up and the woman slapped his chest or something equally non threatening but annoying the guy would be well within his rights to deck her.


 It's more the intent behind the attack, whether it be physical or mental, their intentions are perhaps worse than the guys which makes it worse than it really is but a guy shouldn't have to put up with it just like a girl shouldn't have to either.

My view on it is, if someone aims to hurt me then they'd better be prepared to get hurt themselves.

If someone hurt me without intending to hurt me then I'd not be aiming to hurt them.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Agree for the most part but I think proportionality comes into it and if you can easily restrain and put a stop on the outburst


 But should they treat a woman differently to a guy?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

women punching blokes imo is just a bit of fun, my x mrs rammed a red hot melting cheese burger in my face and i tell you now that hurt like fck


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Well if a guy slapped a woman I don't think it's proportionate to take a baseball bat to his head.
> 
> you have to factor that most women are not as strong as men and tend to slap. I'm not talking about the ones that set out to maim someone or using a weapon or full force punch


 Not really, they generally use story telling, and the fact their a fragile woman, to get the court system on their side, they get their retribution by getting you banged up, a lot better than a fkn slap, they can always throw that in for good measure though as your getting carted off


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Well if a guy slapped a woman I don't think it's proportionate to take a baseball bat to his head.
> 
> you have to factor that most women are not as strong as men and tend to slap. I'm not talking about the ones that set out to maim someone or using a weapon or full force punch


 The intent would be far less using your suggestions? Then proportionate force is just about the same in the intent behind it.

For the record...A slap is just affective as a punch in knocking someone out.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Not really, they generally use story telling, and the fact their a fragile woman, to get the court system on their side, they get their retribution by getting you banged up, a lot better than a fkn slap, they can always throw that in for good measure though as your getting carted off


 This will only happen if you take the bait and retaliate by hitting them.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vetran said:


> women punching blokes imo is just a bit of fun, my x mrs rammed a red hot melting cheese burger in my face and i tell you now that hurt like fck


 You'd start windmilling like a girl if Jane Crouch gave you a punch or 3....if you're still standing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> I was in an abusive relationship with a woman for 9 years... I wasn't the abuser by the way. Got punched up, stabbed, hit with a hammer, clothes cut up and bleached... the usual s**t
> 
> I never hit her back because I was of the "you dont hit a woman" school of thought but if I ever find myself in a similar situation again the girl is gettin put on her ass without remorse. Not all women are weak and fragile
> 
> On the doors it's slightly different but a drunk woman with a 6 inch stilleto poses a real threat


 I'd of slapped the sh1t out of her


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This will only happen if you take the bait and retaliate by hitting them.


 Thats not how it works, they just say you did


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> *You'd start windmilling like a girl if Jane Crouch gave you a punch or 3....if you're still standing. *


 be great sex afterwads though


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Thats not how it works, they just say you did


 This is also true. Some do.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'd of slapped the sh1t out of her


 Donkey punch


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Donkey punch


 She'd get fvcking suplexed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I wouldnt hit a woman in a relationship, its much better to mentally break them down over a long period of time and ruin them for life for all other men.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

FelonE said:


> She'd get fvcking suplexed


 High five



banzi said:


> I wouldnt hit a woman in a relationship, its much better to mentally break them down over a long period of time and ruin them for life for all other men.


 Well said


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I wouldnt hit a woman in a relationship, its much better to mentally break them down over a long period of time and ruin them for life for all other men.


 Did you date my ex?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Did you date my ex?


 not likely, after me she was done with men.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I grew up believing you should never hit a woman and I never did......until......I got with this girl who liked a drink and acted like a complete [email protected] when drunk. One night she was on one just being a proper pr1ck for no reason. I was just sat on the sofa telling her to leave me alone cos I couldn't be ar$ed with it. So then she decides she's gonna start kicking me in the shins,must of kicked me about 15 times and by now my fvcking legs are killing. I said you'd better fvck off seriously, she got up and punched me in the face about 6 times and split my lip. I got up and fvcking slapped her. Now even though she deserved it I didn't like what I'd done and went and stayed at my mates the night to remove myself from the situation. Went back in the morning feeling terrible and apologised and she said she deserved it and didn't blame me.

We split up not long after because I didn't want to be in that kind of relationship.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I think we have different scenarios in our heads and probably would actually agree on what was justified if shown scenarios


 A punch is a punch, the intent behind it is to hurt them. Just like the punch in self defence, it's to equalise it.

Whether it's a male or female is immaterial as the intent is the same although the damage is different(usually).

Imagine Jane Couch punching her metrosexual boyfriend(made up bit obviously)who's never thrown a punch in his life....should he be thinking 'oooh, them fists are going to hurt so I better only throw a girly punch just in case'?

I've actually seen a few guys left a bit of a mess after being attacked by girls, I've actually picked 3 guys up on different occasions after their g/f's have knocked them out...2 were punched and one was actually hit with her bag. :-/

i myself has been glassed by customers 3 times by girls, one launched a glass 30ft which I ignored thinking it'll never hit me and it split my head like a peach!! :lol:

Another broke over my head when I picked up her b/f who's collapsed within a large group of people.

Third threatened me with a broken bottle which I needed 6 stitches in my hand

All 3 tried playing the victim afterwards to the police even though I'd not even given any of them any reason to, they just went to the police to justify what they'd done I guess.

At the time I thought differently to how I do now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> not likely, after me she was done with men.


 Lol fvcker


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I grew up believing you should never hit a woman and I never did......until......I got with this girl who liked a drink and acted like a complete [email protected] when drunk. One night she was on one just being a proper pr1ck for no reason. I was just sat on the sofa telling her to leave me alone cos I couldn't be ar$ed with it. So then she decides she's gonna start kicking me in the shins,must of kicked me about 15 times and by now my fvcking legs are killing. I said you'd better fvck off seriously, she got up and punched me in the face about 6 times and split my lip. I got up and fvcking slapped her. Now even though she deserved it I didn't like what I'd done and went and stayed at my mates the night to remove myself from the situation. Went back in the morning feeling terrible and apologised and she said she deserved it and didn't blame me.
> 
> We split up not long after because I didn't want to be in that kind of relationship.


 Should of kicked it right in the minge, then this


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

In any abusive relationship if one hits another and then say sorry it's highly likely they hit again.

Is it right to hit a woman? If she acts like a bloke because some of them grew up fighting; in self defense yes.

If a woman slaps you because she's upset during a relationship then not.

Surely it's easy to walk away and talk later when the situation diffused.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> As I said I was talking about the typical slapping female.
> 
> I don't know who the woman you're on about is either not her fella but typically a man is stronger than his female partner.
> 
> ...


 Yes, full fu**ing force, its what kids are lacking these days.

Children should understand actions have consequences.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> As I said I was talking about the typical slapping female.
> 
> I don't know who the woman you're on about is either not her fella but typically a man is stronger than his female partner.
> 
> ...


 Would you slap a 16st+ lesbian? (No disrespect to any lesbians on here). Also, would you expect one back?

As for a 12yr old hitting his mam, yes the little Fokker should definitely get a good hiding.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I did without and did OK. IMO, should be a last resort.


 did you punch your mum when you was 12?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> As I said I was talking about the typical slapping female.
> 
> I don't know who the woman you're on about is either not her fella but typically a man is stronger than his female partner.
> 
> ...


 I think if most guys got slapped by a woman, particularly one that they are with, then they wouldn't hit back, they'd just try and diffuse the situation as the slap is unlikely to hurt.

The only time I've ever hit a woman, and it wasn't actually hitting her it was throwing her to the ground, was when some psycho bitch kicked me in the nuts on a drunken night out. She was a known local nut job though and was always scrapping with people.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitch said:


> I think if most guys got slapped by a woman, particularly one that they are with, then they wouldn't hit back, they'd just try and diffuse the situation as the slap is unlikely to hurt.
> 
> The only time I've ever hit a woman, and it wasn't actually hitting her it was throwing her to the ground, was when some psycho bitch kicked me in the nuts on a drunken night out. She was a known local nut job though and was always scrapping with people.


 Kick her in the pissflaps


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> Kick her in the pissflaps


 I was tempted!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Be a bit difficult.
> 
> well reared kids don't tend to try hurt their parents to provoke it


 agreed, well behaved and brought up kids would never hit their parents, regardless, kids with so called "AHDD" (naught kids) still need a clout.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> agreed, well behaved and brought up kids would never hit their parents, regardless, kids with so called "AHDD" (naught kids) still need a clout.


 Adhd is real. Mrs kid has it,he's not really naughty but he is fvxking hard work.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Adhd is real. Mrs kid has it,he's not really naughty but he is fvxking hard work.


 everyone with a naughty unruly child says that.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd lock it in the garage for 2 hours instead!


 'It'


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> everyone with a naughty unruly child says that.


 Ok


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd lock it in the garage for 2 hours instead!


 I've worked in a few houses where the garage has been fitted out with wall and floor padding due to the kid(s).


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Our grandson is 30 months old and cant say a single word, his parents have totally f**ked him up, they sit him in front of the TV watching shite, hes all over the fu**ing place, he cant make eye contact, and when he does there isnt any recognition, his mother wants him to remain a baby, shes a fu**ing fruit loop.

Social services told her she had to get him to nursery to mix with other kids, hes not been, poor kid will end up getting bullied and end up with one on one tuition and diagnosed autistic when in reality they made him like that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ok


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> Our grandson is 30 months old and cant say a single word, his parents have totally f**ked him up, they sit him in front of the TV watching shite, hes all over the fu**ing place, he cant make eye contact, and when he does there isnt any recognition, his mother wants him to remain a baby, shes a fu**ing fruit loop.
> 
> Social services told her she had to get him to nursery to mix with other kids, hes not been, poor kid will end up getting bullied and end up with one on one tuition and diagnosed autistic when in reality they made him like that.


 Your son needs to swallow the UKM cool aid and take control.   

seriously though, it's quite messed up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Your son needs to swallow the UKM cool aid and take control.
> 
> seriously though, it's quite messed up.


 I have had words with him, we hardly see the child, his own dad never sees him either, he has told her to go to the doctors because of her behaviour.

She drives 12 miles to drop him off at her mums, she then drives 12 back and another 10 miles on top to work, after work she drives all the way back to pick him up then home again.

She still does that when his dads off work, she wont leave him with him on his own.

Hes terrified of saying anything in case she takes the kid away and boots him out.

My Mrs has been heartbroken over not seeing him, I couldnt give a f**k TBH , it wouldnt matter to me if I never saw him again.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 122054
> 
> 
> I think he's spot on.


 What if the woman is absolutely kicking the s**t out of a man using bottles and heels and everything and the only way to stop her is give her one crack? I don't hit women but sometimes there has to be exceptions


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> What if the woman is absolutely kicking the s**t out of a man using bottles and heels and everything and the only way to stop her is give her one crack? I don't hit women but sometimes there has to be exceptions


 one crack, I would knock a woman out and likely ground and pound her if she hit me with a bottle.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd lock it in the garage for 2 hours instead!


 In the deep freezer or tumble dryer? :confused1:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> Our grandson is 30 months old and cant say a single word, his parents have totally f**ked him up, they sit him in front of the TV watching shite, hes all over the fu**ing place, he cant make eye contact, and when he does there isnt any recognition, his mother wants him to remain a baby,* shes a fu**ing fruit loop*.
> 
> Social services told her she had to get him to nursery to mix with other kids, hes not been, poor kid will end up getting bullied and end up with one on one tuition and diagnosed autistic when in reality they made him like that.





banzi said:


> I have had words with him, we hardly see the child, *his own dad never sees him either, he has told her to go to the doctors because of her behaviour.*
> 
> She drives 12 miles to drop him off at her mums, she then drives 12 back and another 10 miles on top to work, after work she drives all the way back to pick him up then home again.
> 
> ...


 Sensitive subject. Your son needs to get the f out the relationship if he's not the biological father unless they have a child of their own too. It's a harsh reality. He'll get over it as soon as he starts seeing someone normal.

Surely you told him.If he doesn't listen you could chastise him even if he's over 18


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It's more the intent behind the attack, whether it be physical or mental, their intentions are perhaps worse than the guys which makes it worse than it really is but a guy shouldn't have to put up with it just like a girl shouldn't have to either.
> 
> My view on it is, if someone aims to hurt me then they'd better be prepared to get hurt themselves.
> 
> If someone hurt me without intending to hurt me then I'd not be aiming to hurt them.


 How does someone hurt u without intending to hurt??? If I accidentally bump u in tesco..I'm ramming that trolley and it's going to hurt...I make sure :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Not really, they generally use story telling, and the fact their a fragile woman, to get the court system on their side, they get their retribution by getting you banged up, a lot better than a fkn slap, they can always throw that in for good measure though as your getting carted off


 Has this happened to u? If not it's just a claim.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Has this happened to u? If not it's just a claim.


 Funny cos you've talked about things you haven't experienced before and when I said you wouldn't know because you haven't experienced it you said you didn't need to to know

Now rub my fvcking back b1tch


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I grew up believing you should never hit a woman and I never did......until......I got with this girl who liked a drink and acted like a complete [email protected] when drunk. One night she was on one just being a proper pr1ck for no reason. I was just sat on the sofa telling her to leave me alone cos I couldn't be ar$ed with it. So then she decides she's gonna start kicking me in the shins,must of kicked me about 15 times and by now my fvcking legs are killing. I said you'd better fvck off seriously, she got up and punched me in the face about 6 times and split my lip. I got up and fvcking slapped her. Now even though she deserved it I didn't like what I'd done and went and stayed at my mates the night to remove myself from the situation. Went back in the morning feeling terrible and apologised and she said she deserved it and didn't blame me.
> 
> We split up not long after because I didn't want to be in that kind of relationship.


 What sticks out there to me...." I got with this girl who liked a drink" ....u know there's going to be trouble at mill straight away....


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> What if the perpetrator is transgender or cross dresser who you gonna call? :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What sticks out there to me...." I got with this girl who liked a drink" ....u know there's going to be trouble at mill straight away....


 I didn't know how bad her drinking was until I moved in. Thing is she only drunk at night and was evil but in the day was the sweetest and nicest girl going. Shame really


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> As I said I was talking about the typical slapping female.
> 
> I don't know who the woman you're on about is either not her fella but typically a man is stronger than his female partner.
> 
> ...


 Depends on the situation. If it was a hard slap and split my lip for instance then yes, I would punch them in the face.

If it was a little pissy slap i would just take it.

From a 5" woman to an old man with cerebral palsy. If you hurt me I will hurt you back, it's instinctive for me to fight back.

People should not instigate the situation to begin with, hence avoiding a punch in the face.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Funny cos you've talked about things you haven't experienced before and when I said you wouldn't know because you haven't experienced it you said you didn't need to to know
> 
> Now rub my fvcking back b1tch


 Lol...like want??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I didn't know how bad her drinking was until I moved in. Thing is she only drunk at night and was evil but in the day was the sweetest and nicest girl going. Shame really


 That's usually the case though isn't it...the drinkers are the nice type u till they get the juice. I am a lightweight with drink...but I'dI'd still knock u out skinny fecker...( I love the internet)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...like want??


 What it's like in prison doing a sentence was one of them


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if we are still on topic 12pages in as most thread steer off topic pretty quickly.

BUT - I do agree with the photo to an extent! My reason is from my past I was raised that way and I have never been put in a situation were I had to make a decision like this. Had a drunk Ex were she gripped me by the throat one night and I just removed her hand. She was put to bed.... we didn't last!

Now if someone ever hurt my baby girl or wife it would be a completely different ball game. I don't think I could stop myself from doing something be it man or a woman.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What it's like in prison doing a sentence was one of them


 Well u can't count that blokes in here have a view on rape never having been raped...same? ..iv been involved with the prisons and the inmates but I don't know exactly what it's like as such coz I was lucky enough to escape going..but I know what goes on for u the inmate and from the outside looking in I'm a ware of what goes on with those who work there too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well u can't count that blokes in here have a view on rape never having been raped...same? ..iv been involved with the prisons and the inmates but I don't know exactly what it's like as such coz I was lucky enough to escape going..but I know what goes on for u the inmate and from the outside looking in I'm a ware of what goes on with those who work there too.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> Dont know if we are still on topic 12pages in as most thread steer off topic pretty quickly.
> 
> BUT - I do agree with the photo to an extent! My reason is from my past I was raised that way and I have never been put in a situation were I had to make a decision like this. Had a drunk Ex were she gripped me by the throat one night and I just removed her hand. She was put to bed.... we didn't last!
> 
> *Now if someone ever hurt my baby girl or wife it would be a completely different ball game. I don't think I could stop myself from doing something be it man or a woman.*


 Easy said and I totally get where you are coming from, I thought along the same lines as a younger man. You must take into consideration that by carrying retribution and by doing so with the emotion and passion involved, you could easily end up inside for many years.

What use are you to your wife and more so your little girl when you're doing porridge!!! :huh:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> What use is a husband and father if he's won't protect his wife and kids because he's *scared *of the consequences


 Please highlight this in my post you quoted.

Being scared and being stupid are two different things. I thought you would know this.

It is subjective to what has transpired. Beating someone to a pulp does not mean you are protecting your family.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well u can't count that blokes in here have a view on rape never having been raped...same? ..iv been involved with the prisons and the inmates but I don't know exactly what it's like as such coz I was lucky enough to escape going..but I know what goes on for u the inmate and from the outside looking in I'm a ware of what goes on with those who work there too.


 Lol watching bad girls on itv isnt really classed as 'been involved with the prisons'..............


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> Our grandson is 30 months old and cant say a single word, his parents have totally f**ked him up, they sit him in front of the TV watching shite, hes all over the fu**ing place, he cant make eye contact, and when he does there isnt any recognition, his mother wants him to remain a baby, shes a fu**ing fruit loop.
> 
> Social services told her she had to get him to nursery to mix with other kids, hes not been, poor kid will end up getting bullied and end up with one on one tuition and diagnosed autistic when in reality they made him like that.


 That's crazy.

My nephew is 3 years old in 2 weeks time and you can have conversations with him in french and English as my brother in law is french, i saw him last week and he can count to 20 in French, which i was pretty fvcking impressed with.

He was my sisters first kid and she had him at 40, she's not mumsy at all and she and her husband are pretty strict with the kid as he is a little sod and is really naughty, it doesn't affect his learning skills though as he is very bright due to them teaching him well.

I'll get shot down in flames for this, but the only people i know that have kids with ADHD are people from the lower end of the social scale, a lot of my mates are what would be classed as upper middle class and some of them have very challenging kids but funnily none of them have ADHD.......


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> That's crazy.
> 
> My nephew is 3 years old in 2 weeks time and you can have conversations with him in french and English as my brother in law is french, i saw him last week and he can count to 20 in French, which i was pretty fvcking impressed with.
> 
> ...


 I will post a picture of the people who remind me the kids mum and dad


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

stupid meme.... ignorant misrepresentation of domestic abuse issues


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Smitch said:


> That's crazy.
> 
> My nephew is 3 years old in 2 weeks time and you can have conversations with him in french and English as my brother in law is french, i saw him last week and he can count to 20 in French, which i was pretty fvcking impressed with.
> 
> ...


 Well as far as I am concerned ADHD does not exist as such. Too broad of a term encompassing multiple issues, most of which are down to bad parenting/teaching and not challenging the child.

Too easy to just diagnose a kid who isn't being challenge in school with ADHD. Not to mention the millions of dollars the drugs industry makes from these misdiagnoses .


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

funkdocta said:


> Well as far as I am concerned ADHD does not exist as such. Too broad of a term encompassing multiple issues, most of which are down to bad parenting/teaching and not challenging the child.
> 
> Too easy to just diagnose a kid who isn't being challenge in school with ADHD. Not to mention the millions of dollars the drugs industry makes from these misdiagnoses .


 Hmmmm have you ever worked with disabled children in an educational environment?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Hmmmm have you ever worked with disabled children in an educational environment?


 I post on here, does that count?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Lol watching bad girls on itv isnt really classed as 'been involved with the prisons'..............


 No comment


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Hmmmm have you ever worked with disabled children in an educational environment?


 Watching eastenders doe not class as working with disabled children in an educational environment


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Hmmmm have you ever worked with disabled children in an educational environment?


 My other half did, she was special ed co-ordinator.

Plus you are also talking about disabled children. They are exceptional circumstances especially if you are talking about mental disability... then their condition is the cause of any said problems not some all encompassing acronym that means nothing.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> Our grandson is 30 months old and cant say a single word, his parents have totally f**ked him up, they sit him in front of the TV watching shite, hes all over the fu**ing place, he cant make eye contact, and when he does there isnt any recognition, his mother wants him to remain a baby, shes a fu**ing fruit loop.
> 
> Social services told her she had to get him to nursery to mix with other kids, hes not been, poor kid will end up getting bullied and end up with one on one tuition and diagnosed autistic when in reality they made him like that.


 You can't make someone autistic, and despite what people think, diagnoses are hard to come by, they don't hand them out.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Varg said:


> You can't make someone autistic, and despite what people think, diagnoses are hard to come by, they don't hand them out.


 This.

I have a little cousin (12 now) who has been diagnosed with autism, however, despite us thinking it was obvious he was from an early age, it took years for a legit medical confirmation/diagnosis.

Lovely little lad, most polite boy you'll ever meet!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> You can't make someone autistic, and despite what people think, diagnoses are hard to come by, they don't hand them out.


 you can hinder their social development and stop them mixing with other children which could lead a quack to diagnose a child on the autism spectrum.

Children are a product of their surroundings.


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Oh pleeeease not this BS again......
> 
> ...we know there are idiot women as there are men so if one hits u...just send her on her way. But maybe none of us should think it's ok to hit anyone.
> 
> as for u lot ....seriously some of the posts acting like the hard men u are ..really????? I bet none of u are really like that and oh boy would I like to meet every one of u just to see. @Drogon u would hit a woman??? I'm not being funny but looking at ur recent pics u look like u weigh the same as me!! Please boys pipe down jokers.


 I'd slap you and your fella no problems.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jchpowell said:


> I'd slap you and your fella no problems.


 Listen gob on a stick...I very much doubt u would but in the event u do try make it more than a slap u sound like a wuss.

My fella???? Be careful he's on here @Heavyassweights


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Listen gob on a stick...I very much doubt u would but in the event u do try make it more than a slap u sound like a wuss.
> 
> My fella???? Be careful he's on here @Heavyassweights


 Birmingham. Can give a post code when you like. You really don't want to get into this you little b1tch, stop being a keyboard warrior before you and your peanut balled man get hurt.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jchpowell said:


> Birmingham. Can give a post code when you like. You really don't want to get into this you little b1tch, stop being a keyboard warrior before you and your peanut balled man get hurt.


 What are u hurling ur vile mouth at me for..it can only lead to u getting banned go away.


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> What are u hurling ur vile mouth at me for..it can only lead to u getting banned go away.


 You come in here giving it large to everyone saying how you'd love to meet people. I'll happily meet you and your fcking boyfriend, don't think you're anything special love, you're a roid head with an enlarged clit.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jchpowell said:


> You come in here giving it large to everyone saying how you'd love to meet people. I'll happily meet you and your fcking boyfriend, don't think you're anything special love, you're a roid head with an enlarged clit.


 3,2,1.....and hes banned.


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

banzi said:


> 3,2,1.....and hes banned.


 Yeah it's fine her telling everyone she'd love to meet them irl in an aggressive manner, someone takes the silly banshee up on the offer and they're the ones banned. Please do if that's the type of company that's protected on here.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol this place doesn't change


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jchpowell said:


> Yeah it's fine her telling everyone she'd love to meet them irl in an aggressive manner, someone takes the silly banshee up on the offer and they're the ones banned. Please do if that's the type of company that's protected on here.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Listen gob on a stick...I very much doubt u would but in the event u do try make it more than a slap u sound like a wuss.
> 
> My fella???? Be careful he's on here @Heavyassweights


 ha ha he just pmd me, srs

going for coffee at 4

pics of enlarged clit or I call natty


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> ha ha he just pmd me, srs
> 
> going for coffee at 4
> 
> pics of enlarged clit or I call natty


 Honestly, that's embarassing mate, your missus just got called a b1tch and was told she'd get slapped (after she tried to give it large lol). Your response is this? Jog on then.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

jchpowell said:


> Honestly, that's embarassing mate, your missus just got called a b1tch and was told she'd get slapped (after she tried to give it large lol). Your response is this? Jog on then.


 @Drogon is my fella


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Drogon is my fella


 You'll' have to share him!

#deltworship


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jchpowell said:


> Honestly, that's embarassing mate, your missus just got called a b1tch and was told she'd get slapped (after she tried to give it large lol). Your response is this? Jog on then.



View attachment 630843.PNG


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

jchpowell said:


> Honestly, that's embarassing mate, your missus just got called a b1tch and was told she'd get slapped (after she tried to give it large lol). Your response is this? Jog on then.


 Almost as embarrassing as getting wound up by words on the internet...

:huh:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

jchpowell said:


> I'd slap you and your fella no problems.





jchpowell said:


> Birmingham. Can give a post code when you like. You really don't want to get into this you little b1tch, stop being a keyboard warrior before you and your peanut balled man get hurt.





jchpowell said:


> You come in here giving it large to everyone saying how you'd love to meet people. I'll happily meet you and your fcking boyfriend, don't think you're anything special love, you're a roid head with an enlarged clit.





jchpowell said:


> Yeah it's fine her telling everyone she'd love to meet them irl in an aggressive manner, someone takes the silly banshee up on the offer and they're the ones banned. Please do if that's the type of company that's protected on here.





jchpowell said:


> Honestly, that's embarassing mate, your missus just got called a b1tch and was told she'd get slapped (after she tried to give it large lol). Your response is this? Jog on then.


 Maybe you want to calm down.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Maybe you want to calm down.


 Ronnie Pickering has joined ukm


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I just google imaged enlarged clit as I was curious.......really wish I hadn't


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Spot the 18 year old (at most) who just found his testicles.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jchpowell said:


> You come in here giving it large to everyone saying how you'd love to meet people. I'll happily meet you and your fcking boyfriend, don't think you're anything special love, you're a roid head with an enlarged clit.


 Hahahaha ...Roid head. With large clit and giving it large ....eek


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> That's usually the case though isn't it...the drinkers are the nice type u till they get the juice. I am a lightweight with drink...but I'dI'd still knock u out skinny fecker...( I love the internet)


 If you saw me in real life you'd cream ya Bridget Jones pants


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> If you saw me in real life you'd cream ya Bridget Jones pants


 Stop it u.....if I saw u in real life id get u to buy me a cappuccino I'm a right user for a brew then I'd send u packing and meet bonzo


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Stop it u.....if I saw u in real life id get u to buy me a cappuccino I'm a right user for a brew then I'd send u packing and meet bonzo


 I dont think I could handle you after a coffee fix.

Probably not before either.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I dont think I could handle you after a coffee fix.
> 
> Probably not before either.....


 :bounce: why not why not why not :bounce: I'm shy actually


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> :bounce: why not why not why not :bounce: *I'm shy actually*


 I know.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I know.....


 But....only to,start with


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

So have we finally resolved the pressing issue of to hit... or not the fairer sex? What conclusions have been......concluded?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> So have we finally resolved the pressing issue of to hit... or not the fairer sex? What conclusions have been......concluded?
> 
> View attachment 123664


 Maybe u just shouldn't but u can if u want


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Maybe u just shouldn't but u can if u want


 Is that the take home message skye? 'Id prefer it if you didnt.....but aww,if you really feel you must... go on then'


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

ausmaz said:


> So have we finally resolved the pressing issue of to hit... or not the fairer sex? What conclusions have been......concluded?
> 
> View attachment 123664


 My conclusion is that the law is clear. We have a right to self-defense that does not vary due to the gender of the attacker. Any violence, barring combat sports, outside the remit of legitimate self-defense is illegal, also regardless of gender. I find it more telling that some males seem to feel hard done by due to their believe that there is some rule that denies them indulging in hitting women.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll fight any of you cu**s with my pissy hands, I'd shake the f**k out of @Skye666 slender palms, and her boyfriend's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> So have we finally resolved the pressing issue of to hit... or not the fairer sex? What conclusions have been......concluded?
> 
> View attachment 123664


 @Skye666 would get knocked the fvck out


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Do you not find that there is something built into you that stops you as a man from hitting a woman?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @Skye666 would get knocked the fvck out


 Ha! YOU were the one felon that drew the parallel between a middle aged woman brawling and.....im not goin down that lonely road.....#cowardice


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Is that the take home message skye? 'Id prefer it if you didnt.....but aww,if you really feel you must... go on then'
> 
> View attachment 123665


 Yes ...it's Friday


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I'll fight any of you cu**s with my pissy hands, I'd shake the f**k out of @Skye666 slender palms, and her boyfriend's


 lol..and bf ...shuddup...and keep ya pissy hands to self yakkkkkk


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> @Skye666 would get knocked the fvck out


 When ur ready ....SELFIE QUEEN WHEN UR READY


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Do you not find that there is something built into you that stops you as a man from hitting a woman?


 What this lot......come on Steve with a v .....the only thing built in to them is skinny jeans


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FPMSL :lol:



Skye666 said:


> What this lot......come on Steve with a v .....the only thing built in to them is skinny jeans


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> FPMSL :lol:


 But I'm leaving now lol >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> When ur ready ....SELFIE QUEEN WHEN UR READY


 I'd kiss your ass........kick I meant kick


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Do you not find that there is something built into you that stops you as a man from hitting a woman?


 Just conditioning from your surroundings growing up


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Just conditioning from your surroundings growing up


 Yes, I was always taught that a real man does not hit women. Even so I think there is something deeper than this, something primordial.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> The same thing that stops me hitting any smaller and weaker individual unless necessary... they aren't a threat and I'm not a bully


 Now you need to define "necessary"


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes, I was always taught that a real man does not hit women. Even so I think there is something deeper than this, something primordial.


 No it really is the influence from those around you, what you see, hear. This is why in certain cultures in the past, and even today rape, murder, chopping hands off, or bashing a babies skull in to them is the norm


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> The same thing that stops me hitting any smaller and weaker individual unless necessary... they aren't a threat and I'm not a bully


 If you hit the gym hard everyones fkn smaller and weaker, that would mean living your life letting everyone mug you off!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> If you hit the gym hard everyones fkn smaller and weaker, that would mean living your life letting everyone mug you off!


 Yeah fvxk that.......I'll kick the sh1t out of anyone smaller than me


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah fvxk that.......I'll **** the sh1t out of anyone smaller than me


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> A situation where there is a genuine threat to yourself or loved ones


 threat of what, hurt pride, bloody nose, broken finger nail?


----------

